
Simple UI – A simple UI framework for building simple web projects - chenfengyuan
https://github.com/fengyuanchen/simpleui
======
herbst
Nice. Its simply bit still a little unique, exactly as the title promises. A
little heads up: [http://imgur.com/YUF4xIh](http://imgur.com/YUF4xIh) (latest
Chrome on Mac)

